# Where can I view pictures of RAI scans?



## Poppie (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello, can any of you recommend some good sites for viewing uptake scans? I'm having trouble finding pictures of the RAI images for comparison.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Poppie said:


> Hello, can any of you recommend some good sites for viewing uptake scans? I'm having trouble finding pictures of the RAI images for comparison.


http://www.radiologyinfo.org/en/photocat/gallery2.cfm?pid=1&pg=thyroiduptake

http://www.ajronline.org/cgi/reprint/103/4/738.pdf

Scroll down to Thyroid.... http://health.allrefer.com/pictures-images/t.html

You can find more. I put this in the Google Search Engine, nuclear thyroid uptake images, photos


----------

